

Hobbits are Like Facebook - codybrown
http://hobbits.arelikefacebook.com/

======
Mithrandir
Background: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/10/04/chairs-
are...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/10/04/chairs-are-like-
facebook-uh-sure-chairs-are-like-facebook/)

Apparently, this website takes the requested subdomain and uses it to search
Bing Images, showing the first result, except for "chairs" which is from the
FB video.

e.g.: <http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=hobbits>

edit: Some queries, like "elf" show the default chairs.

------
msg
Not sure I understand yet.

<http://ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://demons.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://faces.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://aliens.arelikefacebook.com/>

<http://minecraft.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
Leszek
<http://google.pluses.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
vitno
<http://paul.graham.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
flexxaeon
haha nicely done

<http://facebooks.arelikefacebook.com/>

------
bicknergseng
Penis are like Facebook in 3...2...1...

~~~
daveid
I was quite surprised at the result. <http://penises.arelikefacebook.com/>

~~~
bicknergseng
I was too scared to try. I wonder where they're scraping images from.

------
kateray
Does anybody know who made this?

------
alonecuzzo
haha this site is awesome

